# Fair price for SnoWay 26 $4900?



## pdk9 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just seeing if this seems like a fair price for the set up. SnoWay 26 series steel 90" blade, down pressure, wireless remote, installed for $4900, located in southern New Hampshire.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

I paid $5100 for mine installed 5000 miles from you. From what I've seen, lower 48 price for that plow is lower than your price point by a little. For $4800 I could have (should have) gotten a Blizzard.


----------

